# 24v coolant hoses kit...



## vwboy09 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, I am looking for some feedback on this topic because I did an extensive research and did not find anything.
I know that neither Samco or Forge have made silicone hose kits for the 24v. Has anyone ever upgraded their hoses? Have you come across any other company or shop? I would really appreciate some info on the subject. Another question, it may be dumb but Im sure someone must of asked it before me but I have not found an answer to it yet: Would the coolant hose kit from an mk4 r32 fit the 2.8? I know these two engines are very much alike.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Thread resurrection :laugh:

Looking for progress on this, or if anyone knows the answer to his final question:

Will this:
http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=260315&product=FMKC4R32 

Fit on our BDF? I've no issue with extra hoses (secondary radiator, probably), but are there going to be any missing for our application?

I've emailed Forge in the interim.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Got a reply from Forge. It was a salesman, but he's planning to ask the designers/engineers to see if they share enough hoses to make it worth buying. 

I've started comparing part numbers via ETKA, & I've already found some that fit. More specifics when I've completed the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm the director 

If you'd like to give them a try and put this to bed once and for all I'll send you a set. Then we'll know what fits and what doesn't.



GRN6IX said:


> Got a reply from Forge. It was a salesman, but he's planning to ask the designers/engineers to see if they share enough hoses to make it worth buying.
> 
> I've started comparing part numbers via ETKA, & I've already found some that fit. More specifics when I've completed the list.


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm the director
> 
> If you'd like to give them a try and put this to bed once and for all I'll send you a set. Then we'll know what fits and what doesn't.



You better take them on on that offer GRN6IX or I will


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

PM'd


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Angel is sending me a set to try. Once I get them, I'll be doing a writeup & comparison of all the hoses that fit, those that need modification & those that are unusable. I hope any information I can provide will benefit people like me who've been looking for a silicone hose kit for the BDF.

I'll be starting a new thread with pics once the parts arrive. Thanks again to Angel at Forge for all the quick follow-up & a set of hoses. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you sir as well as the rest of you for your interest.



GRN6IX said:


> Angel is sending me a set to try. Once I get them, I'll be doing a writeup & comparison of all the hoses that fit, those that need modification & those that are unusable. I hope any information I can provide will benefit people like me who've been looking for a silicone hose kit for the BDF.
> 
> I'll be starting a new thread with pics once the parts arrive. Thanks again to Angel at Forge for all the quick follow-up & a set of hoses. :thumbup:


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

Looking forward to your results.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Very interested in these, I can't wait to find out! I just picked up a VR Jetta with 136k miles and want to make it last forever and this is a good start if it has everything needed. :beer:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Hoses & a set of their clamps (sweet!) are en route. I have a couple other things going, project-wise, so when I get a free weekend, I'll be documenting my efforts in a new thread.


----------



## gtisam98 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would like to see some photos of the kit


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

gtisam98 said:


> I would like to see some photos of the kit


The link for the R32 kit is further up in the post, it has pictures of all the hoses.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: cant wait for these to be available!


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Ld7w_VR said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: cant wait for these to be available!


Just to reiterate; I'm just testing the fit of the R32 hoses on the BDF. In my talks with Forge, there's been no mention of making a kit for the BDF.


----------



## viveledan (Mar 18, 2014)

if this works ill be buying it for my Mk4 jetta glx 24v :beer:


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

watching this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Hoses have shipped, they come in Thursday. I'm hoping for a free weekend at the end of May (renovating kitchen, moving, etc.). DIY thread to follow.


----------



## viveledan (Mar 18, 2014)

any progress on this?


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

Any updates would love a set for my 24v!! why don't they make a set for 24v??


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Any update so far?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

The last month has been crazy. I am planning to start this soon. I've received the parts from Forge (thanks Forge!!!) and I'm planning to number all the hoses and take pics so I can show which hose goes where, which ones need modification, which ones aren't used, etc.

Based on the following diagrams, there are less hoses in common between the two engines than I'd originally hoped, but it's still worth doing IMHO.
Pics courtesy of Jim Ellis VW Parts:

BDF:


BJS:


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Just to show interest, in case that helps get these made-

I would be interested in a new set of hoses if they were available at a reasonable cost in black for my 2.8 24v. It has almost 230k on it so it wouldn't hurt to replace them.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm at 215,xxx & some of mine are beginning to bulge, which is when I decided to travel this road. Even if they (meaning makers of these sorts of parts) don't end up make a specific BDF set of hoses, this should help some people if they decide to give it a go.


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll buy into this! Great idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone seen this or heard anything about it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231122453266?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

I think those are for the 12v vr6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Any updates?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

No. I've been super busy with house stuff, so my weekends are shot.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

In for updates. Highly interested :thumbup:


----------



## vwboy09 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Its been so long..*

Hey everyone, good to be back! I thought this thread was long gone... at some point I thought I was the only guy out there. Its great to see this thread come alive Thx to GRN6IX.
Now I will be watching it more closely and hope there soon will be some updates)


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Just saying....










-Charles


----------



## viveledan (Mar 18, 2014)

i have these same feels ^^^ - im tempted to just buy the kit and see what happens.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

viveledan said:


> i have these same feels ^^^ - im tempted to just buy the kit and see what happens.


I sent a message to Angel to see if we can have them test it out on one of their vehicles just so we could get a faster response. to be honest.

-Charles


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Charles Devine said:


> Just saying....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol this is what i feel like when i keep checking up on this thread hahaha:laugh::facepalm:opcorn:


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

This is never going to happen


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Scottedontknow said:


> This is never going to happen


As I've been saying, I recently moved into a new home, that needs updating. As I'm getting married & planning to start a family soon, it's a priority. I've already numbered all of the Forge hoses and created a diagram so I can show which hoses go where and how they'll need to be modified. 

As it stands, this will probably be a fall/winter project for me, as the car gets stored then. Sorry for the anti-climactic update, but it will be worth the wait.


----------



## viveledan (Mar 18, 2014)

GRN6IX said:


> As I've been saying, I recently moved into a new home, that needs updating. As I'm getting married & planning to start a family soon, it's a priority. I've already numbered all of the Forge hoses and created a diagram so I can show which hoses go where and how they'll need to be modified.
> 
> As it stands, this will probably be a fall/winter project for me, as the car gets stored then. Sorry for the anti-climactic update, but it will be worth the wait.


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Colb.45 (Jan 22, 2009)

looking forward to the out come of this, if it works out once i get my tranny rebuilt be my next project :thumbup:


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

So what is the status on this. Did it even happen


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope. He's turning it into a winter project.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Scottedontknow said:


> Nope. He's turning it into a winter project.


Man they should have sent the hose kit to me then.


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Or me. This would have been done and over with by now lol


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Scottedontknow said:


> Or me. This would have been done and over with by now lol


Haha yea and there would be answers. May just have to buy a kit and make it work.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Scottedontknow said:


> Or me. This would have been done and over with by now lol


So buy one and do it. Unless you've something constructive to add, stop posting.


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Then send it to someone that will actually get it done.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Scottedontknow said:


> Then send it to someone that will actually get it done.


I like this idea.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

any updates on this?

-Charles


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

My friend has something that he will post later that should help us. :thumbup: diagrams of both r32 coolant system and 2.8 24v coolant system.

-Charles


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Came in here expecting an update.. Dammit


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

So I just received these from my friend, you're welcome, and now you can make your decision. :thumbup: I don't know where they came from but it helps me make my decision.

2.8










R32










Discuss.

-Charles


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Its from the Bentley manual.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

> 2.8


1. Transmission oil cooler (auto only)
2. Thermostat housing
3. Cable guide (for coolant hoses and wiring harness)
4. Upper coolant hose
5. Lower coolant hose
6. Radiator
7. After-run coolant pump (V51)
8. Oil cooler 
9. Cylinder block
10. Coolant pipe (aka crack pipe)
11. Coolant pump
12. Cylinder head
13. Expansion tank
14. Coolant pipe (secured to exhaust manifold together with heat shield)
15. Throttle valve control module
16. Heat exchanger


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

It looks like a lot of the stuff is the same, I'm still not sure if it is worth the $400, I may buy one of the ebay kits and try that for the price.

-Charles


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Charles Devine said:


> It looks like a lot of the stuff is the same, I'm still not sure if it is worth the $400, I may buy one of the ebay kits and try that for the price.
> 
> -Charles


I think the issues here will be the lengths of these hoses. I don't think it's worth the gamble.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> I think the issues here will be the lengths of these hoses. I don't think it's worth the gamble.


Yeah it is definitely not to scale that is for sure. If one of us had say a free kit to try it out, and let everyone know that would be great but it looks like that kit is collecting dust in a corner somewhere. :banghead: That's beating a dead horse though.

-Charles


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there any progress on this yet?


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

2003gtivr62.8liter said:


> Is there any progress on this yet?


The current situation for this kit....










What I can tell you though is that it looks like there are some similarities between the 2 but for the price, there are to many different hoses and you are better off getting a universal house kit or OEM agian.

-Charles


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

What about with the R head swap? It's basically the same engine besides .4 liters lol. Don't see how they could be that much different


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

2003gtivr62.8liter said:


> What about with the R head swap? It's basically the same engine besides .4 liters lol. Don't see how they could be that much different


The R has a auxiliary radiator in front of the passenger side wheel. It's not in the diagram for some reason.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

2003gtivr62.8liter said:


> What about with the R head swap? It's basically the same engine besides .4 liters lol. Don't see how they could be that much different


R head typically comes with the alternate style bracket and hoses needed. We are not saying it wont work, we are saying that it will wind up being more than it is worth for $450, if you could order a la carte it would be worth the money as there are quite a few similar hoses.

-Charles


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

the 24v also has an aux radiator


----------



## Drewdownkali (May 8, 2011)

Drewdownkali said:


> the 24v also has an aux radiator


or at least according to the Bentley, some do


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

Why won't forge build the correct kit for the 24v bdf engine code! Clearly there is
Lots of people who would buy the hose kit. I don't get it!


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

They clearly hate us!


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of updates here, I've been dealing with some health issues. The car is getting cams in the spring (no garage, too cold in CT in the winter) & I'll be retrofitting the hoses while it's all apart.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

So this isn't going to be done til spring/summer time of 2020?:banghead:


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Kdu_Cold (Jun 5, 2015)

Uptades?

Enviado de meu SM-G900M usando Tapatalk


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Kdu_Cold said:


> Uptades?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G900M usando Tapatalk


Only one hose even came close, not possible without mangling the BJS hose kit to the point of not being usable.


----------



## Kdu_Cold (Jun 5, 2015)

Its so bad man! Don't have other solution in silicone hose to 24v? 

Enviado de meu SM-G900M usando Tapatalk


----------



## Rio24v (Jan 3, 2018)

Does ANYONE know where you can find a Silicone Kit for a 2003 VW Golf MK4 VR6 2.8L 24V? I'd really appreciate it if someone could let me know, thanks


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Would be nice if we had something for our BDF engines.


----------



## Scottedontknow (Mar 20, 2009)

We have been asking for this for YEARS they just were never made! So sad lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Seeing as none of our regular aftermarket companies want to make a kit for us, I reached out to the Motor Sports department at RB Royal Industries Inc. They make custom coolant kits and parts. They are an American company so expect to pay a premium. Hopefully it wont be more than the R32 kit but only time will tell.

I also reached out to FLEXTECH.

I included a link to this thread in hopes that they will read it. I will spread the word through other platforms and encourage others to do this too. Lets see if we can get a group buy.

I'm sure I won't hear back until Monday at the earliest but i'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Silicon is overrated.. go AN


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

show off


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I had been talking to Paul at Grüven Parts and hes willing to have a go at it. So I removed all of my coolant hoses and dropped them off with him in Atlanta.
He sounded very confident and enthusiastic about getting a set made for us 24V people.

I also took him the few plastic bits and pieces that are throughout the system. Gonna see about getting billet or cast pieces made.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been working with Paul at Grüven Parts for the past few months on producing quality Silicone Hoses for the BDF engine.

The R32 kits do not fit. They have been tested.

We need ten buy ins to get the project started. Those participating in the Buy In will get a discount. After this kit goes live, the regular price with be $499. Buy in price is $450.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask me here or you can email Paul at
[email protected]

Heads up, there will also be billet and/or cast aluminum versions of all the little T fittings and what have you. That price is yet to be determined.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

We need to show him here is interest.
People said, "we had been asking for years, just nobody made them."

Well, now we got a guy making them. We need 10 pre-orders to start production.


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

My son just bought a VR6 24v it has 203K Wisconsin miles on it. It could use a new set of hoses.

If the price is right I'd buy

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonerT! (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi everyone I’ve had my mk4 vr for 2 years now and I’m in the market for a cooling hose upgrade!! I’ve reached out to forge motors, also [email protected], stating the only way they would consider a kit for this engine code is if ppl stepped up due to the extreme cost, let’s get these made ppl!


----------



## av98 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm definitely interested if this is still available. 

I have a very low mileage 04 VR6 Jetta; 88500 but it's started to develop a slow leak as I have to top off the water reservoir once a month. So figured it's time for an overhaul.


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

Interested, but need it soon..


----------



## o0b1ake (Dec 11, 2020)

in willing to buy in for set for bdf


----------

